# GELEGENHEIT! MTB 16 Zoll mit Rock Shox Tora 302 Mavic XM 317 in weiss



## mischuer (5. Januar 2010)

wie neu !!!!

ab heute Abend 20 Uhr 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220535920330

Infos schonmal vorab:

TOP-ausgestattetes MTB mit komplett Deore Ausstattung und Rock Shox Tora 302SL, Mavic XM 317

Habe das Rad für meine Freundin aufgebaut, nur leider hat die mal garkeine Lust zum Radeln. Schade. Muss mich leider von ihm trennen da ich einfach keinen Platz mehr hab.
Rad hat max. 100km hinter sich.
Das Rad ist neuwertig, allein nur die Reifen (Maxxis Ignitor) und die Pedale sind von einem anderen Rad und gebraucht. Gabel hat keinen einzigen Kratzer, wie Neu !!!
Der Sattel ist seitlich leicht verkratzt (kann aber gerne auch einen schmalen XLC MTB-Sattel montieren)
Rad hat neu in Teilen um die 600eur gekostet.

- Rahmengrösse: 16 Zoll bzw. 42cm (Mitte Tretlager bis Ende Sitzrohr)
- Leichter Aluminium Rahmen, doppelt konifiziert
- Rahmen hat selbstverständlich Scheibenbremsaufnahme (Standard ISO)
- Gabel: RockShox Tora 302 SL mit Lockout und upgradefähig auf RemoteLockout, weiss
- Gewicht ca. 13,5 kg
- Deore 9fach Ausstattung
- Deore Kurbel
- Deore Kassette 11-34
- Deore Schaltwerk (schwarz)
- Deore LX Kette mit Kettenschloss
- Specialized Griffe ergonomisch
- schwarzer Seitenständer
- Deore V-Brake Bremsen
- Mavic XM 317 Felgen, wie neu, keine Kratzer und keinen Schlag
- Deore LX Naben
- UNO Alu Vorbau, Verstellbar 60mm
- XLC AluLenker 6061DB
- Maxxis Ignitor 2.1 MTB Reifen, sehr leichte Reifen, diese sind gebraucht haben aber so gut wie keine Abnutzung am Profil
- Sattelstütze hat 30,4mm, Rahmen hat 27,2 Standardmass, Reduzierhülse von 27,2 auf 30,4mm ist dabei
- Schläuche haben Autoventile
- MTB Pedale (diese sind stärker gebraucht)
- XLC bequemer breiter Damensattel, bis auf einen seitlichen Kratzer TOP-Zustand, auf wunsch montiere ich einen leichten XLC Sattel 130mm breit ohne Aufpreis !!

Versende als versichertes Paket gut verpackt im Bike-Karton

Selbstverständlich ist auch Abholung möglich


----------



## Peter K (5. Januar 2010)

mischuer schrieb:


> TOP-ausgestattetes MTB mit komplett Deore Ausstattung und Rock Shox Tora 302SL, Mavic XM 317
> 
> Habe das Rad für meine Freundin aufgebaut, nur leider hat die mal garkeine Lust zum Radeln. Schade. Muss mich leider von ihm trennen da ich einfach keinen Platz mehr hab.



Du meintest wohl:"Muss mich leider von ihr trennen..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

